# i lost a worm ...



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

My mom had a few leftover superworms and i decided to give my ratties some as a treat as they have never had them before. I used chopticks to pick them up and watched each rat eat one to ensure no worm escapes happened. however, iden's kept getting away from him continuously, despite me picking it back up and giving it back to him. it slipped into the fleece and I CAN'T FIND IT ANYWHERE. they don't like ... multiply some how, do they? 
My roommate would flip out if she knew a worm got loose so i lied and said they all got eaten.
but seriously, nothing can possibly happen with a loose superworm somewhere, right? I hate bugs ... ratties liked them haha.

Annie


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Nope, it won't multiply, lmao!

As a reptile keeper I have had many worms escape and nothing has happened... It will not survive very long and will probably be eaten if the ratties find it  Nothing to worry about. I've never seen many of my escapee bugs ever again lol.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

If anything, it might turn into a darkling beetle. Meal worms and super worms are the same thing. Super worms won't progress into beetle stages if kept in the container, atleast a hard plastic one they can't chew out of. The activity and presence of other super worms will keep it in the worm stage until it is eaten or dies. However since the worm got away, granted its not fatally injured, it could potentially turn into a beetle. Not to worry though. Darkling beetles are pretty small. Surprising given the size of a super worm. But if it does happen to morph you will either never see it or find it. If you do, just pop it outside real quick lol even if your roommate saw it, I doubt they would know it was once a meal worm that got away. Chances are you won't find it. They burrow quickly and stay there. Even in carpet. Gross but a quick vacuuming will take care of it.


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks so much guys - you put my mind at ease.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Never heard of a super worm. Probably a good thing too


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

there big and ugly but it's pretty funny watching the rats try and keep a hold of them while the worm tries to escape. then they bite the head off, which i can't watch.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

You don't really want to see a super worm. It's one thing I wouldn't get for my hedgehog. You have to cut the heads off before giving them to a hedgehog or they can actually bite it while going down. That's one thing I never could or will do. Ewwww


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

Next time cut the heads off them before giving it to your rats! It will keep them from escaping, and also mealworms have quite strong jaws. I always had to cut the heads off to give them to my geckos, so that they wouldn't bite them on the way down. I doubt that would be a problem with rats, but doesn't hurt (you. might hurt the superworm a bit...)




Andyurgay said:


> Meal worms and super worms are the same thing.


Actually superworms are Zophobas morio and mealworms are Tenebrio molitor. They are very different species. 
The beetle of the zophobas is quite a bit bigger than the the beetle of the tenebrio. (and less creepy, IMO.) Then again the worm will probably die or be eaten before it ever reaches the beetle stage.


----------

